

5 Reasons KDE Is Better Than Unity - bigmetalman
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/01/5-reasons-why-kde-is-better-than-unity/

======
javadyan
Oh my god, this is so sad. What has the Linux-on-desktop world come to? "You
can manage your windows with it" is actually an advantage.

On a lighter note, if there is still hope, it lies in the little not-so-
popular desktop environments like XFCE. Those both have sane UI and are not
ugly pieces of bloatware.

~~~
rmk2
xfce might not be "bloatware", but it also lacks some things. The atrocious
"support" for keyboard layout switching comes to mind. Short of writing your
own scripts that directly call setxkbmap with parameters added by hand, you
have no chance of having this working properly. (And yes, I know there is a
plugin, and no, it still doesn't make it work)

That alone makes xfce _absolutely_ unusable to me, although it is otherwise
very nice.

Another nice feature concerning "you can manage your windows with it" is KDE's
default ctrl+f8 desktop grid, that actually makes handling multiple desktops
really easy and really lovely to use.

------
pan69
You know what? Unity is a disaster. GNOME 3 isn't much better. But for me that
still makes KDE not even an option I would consider.

